# Al conductivity



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

posted at the Aristocraft site...

_"Aristo-Craft Aluminum Track is an alternative to Stainless Steel and great if you are running your model trains layout using Battery Power. Track power layouts will have a harder time as Aluminum Rail is less conductive the Stainless Steel Rail. This is a great low cost Rail alternative."_


from semiconductor physics i seem to remember that after gold, copper and silver, aluminum is the 4th best solid metal conductor(?)
is there some explanation as to how they can state this "fact" that i'm missing?

just wondering...i hardly ever run electric trains out of doors.
cheers...gary


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I happen to run SS outdoors...... 332 Aristo flex rail in the shipping Pipe... 

My guess (may not be the truth) is that we are comparing Aluminum oxide to SS conductivity.... SS does not oxidize or SS oxides may conduct better than SS itself.. 

Dennis Mayer from GBay, WI


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I would say they are taking into consideration that the Aluminum will corrode to a point that leaves it with less conductivity than the SS.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The metal, aluminium, is a good conductor of electricity. However, aluminium oxide is a very poor conductor. The problem is that aluminium oxidizes VERY rapidly in open air. Temperature and humidity have a lot to do with how fast. So the oxidation of aluminium rail results in a poor connection between the rail and the electrical pickups on the train. If you sanded the rail before each run then you might find it satisfactory, but it oxidizes so fast, the 2nd pass around the track could be less than optimum and the third might be really poor. Some people can get away with using it, but brass or stainless steel is better (Brass oxide is a conductor and stainless does not oxidize so easily.)


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By Polaris1 on 22 Aug 2012 09:48 AM 

My guess (may not be the truth) is that we are comparing Aluminum oxide to SS conductivity.... 

ah, quite understandable. i suppose Aristo could have been a little more precise in their wording.

thanks...gary


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Just FYI, I have a couple hundred feet of accucraft aluminium rail I got for testing and displaying locos and cars. I've run over 30 different locomotives on probably close to a thousand loops around the track in my basement and haven't noticed much change at all. 

I've also found aluminium to be quite strong for walking on and accidental kicks and snags. I used 8' diameter, 10' diameter and 6' flex sections outside during design and construction of my railroad and the aluminium rail is still shows no oxidation or bending/damage whereas the brass fish joints are almost all fully oxidized brown and bent and beat to ****. 

I would recommend aluminium for any battery only setup without a hesitation. I'd also recommend it for live steam as long as you're not running 50lb locos 5 hours a day every day. 

I've also found the aluminium code 332 rail to be much less prone to foot traffic damage as compared to the code 250 SS rail I use as the code 250 ties from accucraft don't hold rail as well when stepped on. 

I'd also say if you did use aluminium outside, you could clean it as you do brass if you do have a visiting non-battery loco and still have pretty good results.


----------

